# Alpha Planet Z



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello Fellow VI'ers,
I haven't posted any music in a while and wanted to share this piece . I'd greatly appreciate any thoughts you would care to share , especially with mixing/virtual stage which I always find challenging . I wrote this well over a year back now and decided to export the score from Finale into Cubase last week . There was a story behind it , but I'll leave it blank so you can take your own Sci-Fi / Fantasy Adventure journey and hopefully you enjoy it






Cheers


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - A Sci-Fi Journey*

Very nice - I like this alot. I like the way you started with the simple motif, and built it and added color with each measure.

What's that hi-hat thingy @ :34? Sounds out of place.

Also, to me, anyway, this is really more "fantasy" than "sci-fi"... I know there is always cross-over, but this has more of a magic and adventure feel than, well, a sci-fi feel.

And I'd like to hear the tymps a bit louder. Same for the cymbals towards the end. Cymbals, when played_ *f*_ are REALLLY loud and tend to cut through more. Last big hit needs bass drum.

Good work! :D


----------



## TGV (Oct 12, 2014)

I do hear a bit of sci-fi vibe, but it's mainly in the beginning. But it sounds great. The big SATB choir is a bit out of place in the third section to my taste, but the overall texture is good, and the composition is very nice. Has the ending been cut short?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - A Sci-Fi / Adventure Journey*

Hey Jeff / TGV , thanks for taking the time to listen and comment . I'm glad you enjoyed the start Riff , I did develope that a lot more later in the piece, but to also answer your question TGV , yes it was cut rather short . I decided to use the piece for the 8dio comp and cut it to 5 minutes. The high hat thingy , I guess it's the Glock , as there's no other percussion at 34 seconds ? I also changed the thread name to add Adventure Jeff . It was in my head a mix of Si-fi , adventure so fair call . In reference to the Cymbals and Timp , yet another good call Jeff , your right . I did this piece in my spare time using headphones , my only option doing the late night 12-3am time slot  When I output the piece from Finale last year the Timp's were much louder but I was aware of the fact that sometime (due to my mixing skills or there lack of)I let large percussion and bottom end get away from me so I played it safe . I'll fix that for sure . Jeff , when it comes a piece like this , what are your thoughts on compression ? Again not a strong suite for me . Once the Timpani levels are up and Bass drum higher in volume , would you use much compression ? In reference to the SATB choir you mentioned TGV , in the Finale score this didn't exist , I changed the orchestration and added more choir due to the fact I was trying to showcase more 8dio instruments . I figured it was worth a crack . Is it the fact it's too loud or the choir part writing the you don't like ? Thanks again guys .


----------



## Resoded (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z -A Sci-Fi Adventure For Orchestra*

Excellent, the last minute made me forget I was listening to samples. Impressed that you made those 5 mins feel a lot shorter! I definitely have problems writing more than 3 minutes. Great sense of quality all the way through. Perhaps as previous posters said the cymbals are a bit too low, and at times maybe the choirs are a bit loud? Compared to the brass I mean.

Best of luck in the contest mate.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z -A Sci-Fi Adventure For Orchestra*

Hey Erik , thanks for your kind comments much appreciated , especially your thoughts on the last minute  Yeah sometimes a 5 minute + piece can be easier since you have more time to develop ideas and intern a short effective pieces can be hard for the opposite reasons . I'll go back and check out the dynamics and see what I can make better .


----------



## Resoded (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z -A Sci-Fi Adventure For Orchestra*

If I may ask, what libraries did you use for brass and percussion? Also, I see that you used mainly 8dio libraries, what do you think about them? Do they work well together?


----------



## Christof (Oct 14, 2014)

Congratulations Matthew, I had very diverting and enjoyable 5 minutes listening to this, you are a storyteller for sure, I love it when I listen to music and it takes me somewhere.
I don't care for quality of samples or mix when I am in that mood


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z -A Sci-Fi Adventure For Orchestra*

Thank you Christof for taking the time to listen and reply , much appreciated !! I enjoyed doing the mockup of this piece , albeit sleep I'll never get back  

Erik , the brass was Hollywood Brass and percussion was a mix of the old EWQLSO and Spitfire Redux . As for 8dio , the woodwinds blend well together and really have some wonderful qualities to them . Adagietto and Agitato are seamless together especially for me since Agitato really compliments Adagietto given I don't have any of additional articulations that the full Adagio series offers . I ended up doing the transposition trick to create the 2nd Violins when necessary , especially for passages where 1st / 2nd Violins played unison detache or short note passages together . I'll be very interested to see what 8dio offers for Solo / Section Brass instruments in the future .


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 16, 2014)

I think some of the previous comments have summed this up well; although a longer piece than most of the stuff served up on the forum, this engaging composition maintained my interest fully, and felt much shorter (in a good way!). This is due to a combination of the musical ideas, and the thoughtful and delicate massaging of the sample libraries, that helped achieve a liveliness and personality in the track.

I would be disappointed if this doesn't at the very least get featured by 8DIO on facebook, and it should be good enough to get in the top 10 or 20 submissions! (Although I haven't listened to any of the other submissions to the competition).


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Hey Zac , thanks for your kind thoughts . I'm mostly glad I finally did a mockup of the Finale score . I always intended on doing it , but never got around to it until now , nothing like a deadline to motive one self o-[][]-o


----------



## H.R. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

I was listening to Mozart and paused it to listen to this track, I enjoyed it so much that I forgot about Amadeus. :D 

Great job Matthew! :wink:


----------



## AC986 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

What's the oboe at the start Matthew? Sounds very good. The beginning has an Arabian Nights feel to it. The whole thing moves along really well and sounds great. 

Adventure!


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Yes, very enjoyable indeed. Must be bed time in Ozzieland


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Beautiful. Love the opening motif and timpani hits. I almost picture something like Scott's Prometheus playing on the screen. Brass sounds wonderful, too.

Outstanding all around.

When you work in Finale, is your idea to create just the score, or do you try to make it sound as good as it can in Finale as well?

And the woodwind runs at 4:13 - do you mind my asking what samples you used to make those?

Mahlon

EDIT: Ah, I just went to your website and read about your Finale Extensions. That's something to watch. Would you explain a little more about this process?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*



H.R. @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> I was listening to Mozart and paused it to listen to this track, I enjoyed it so much that I forgot about Amadeus. :D
> 
> Great job Matthew! :wink:



Hey H.R , thanks for your kind thoughts , I wish I could forget about Mozart (in a good way) , God damn Super genius . I'd love to be able to hear Mozart's Symphony 40 for the first time again


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*



adriancook @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> What's the oboe at the start Matthew? Sounds very good. The beginning has an Arabian Nights feel to it. The whole thing moves along really well and sounds great.
> 
> Adventure!


Hey Adrian , the Oboe is 8dio's Claire Oboe , as are the rest of the winds , it has such a lovely tone and can add life to something so simple . Glad you enjoyed the piece .


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*



rayinstirling @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> Yes, very enjoyable indeed. Must be bed time in Ozzieland


Indeed , although sleep is a rare commodity in my house  Thanks for taking the time to listen Ray !!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*



Mahlon @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> Beautiful. Love the opening motif and timpani hits. I almost picture something like Scott's Prometheus playing on the screen. Brass sounds wonderful, too.
> 
> Outstanding all around.
> 
> ...



Hey Mahlon , thank you for your kind words . The woodwind runs were all from the 8dio Claire series instruments . When it comes to Finale I really just enjoy working in notation , which for me means I then tend not to get too concerned about editing and just write . The Finale library Extensions have been something I've been developing for a while now when time permits , with the aim of getting the best quality playback with Finale when using high end sample libraries having everything automated to achieve the best playback quality possible without spending the time in midi editing during the composing stage . For example , all the brass in this piece I used a recording of the midi data after being processed by the library extension , untouched , so they sound the same when playing back the score in Finale as they did in Cubase . 
The approach in a nutshell was not to use the Finale engine for playback and to send midi data out of Finale using Virtual midi cables and process it for playback . Osx by default has virtual midi and for Windows there's a number of options . So when you play a score the midi data then get's processed real-time per instrument through an external software solution for playback using standard notation and score markings , such as the obvious like - dynamics , sustains , legato , stac , spic , solo/section , flutter tongue , rips and so on . To prepare this for Cubase I played the score in Finale and recorded the altered midi data after being processed by the Extensions . I then imported the midi tracks into Cubase and loaded the same sample libraries I used for the Finale score . Apart from that I changed some orchestration and added some additional things in and replaced and used new sample libraries like the woodwinds and strings , choir which I didn't have last year , and then spent some time tweaking midi for the new libraries used . I still have the original Finale Real-time recording of this piece on Soundcloud in a private link from last year . If your interested in hearing what the original sounded like direct from Finale I'll make it public . Hope that makes a little sense  If not just ask any questions you have .


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Oct 19, 2014)

WOOOOOW..... that sounded really good.... love that fantasy vibe.. amazing orchestration....well done


----------



## vicontrolu (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Gorgeous track! I didnt find it too sci-fi though. From a realistic point of view, isnt the flute a bit too loud at 4.35? I can hear it too well considering we have all the orchestra banging loud + choirs etc.

Good luck! This should be top5 stuff for sure.


----------



## Carles (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Hi Matt,
Great work as usual!

You know I like your way to "infiltrate" a simple beautiful harmony within a complex context (after a good intro) where you can hear a melody even where there is no any, followed by a great development that makes one keep the interest on following where it goes.
It makes it so easy to listen, and for that reason I think, those 5 minutes feels like short (but it's fine, even shorter would be fine as you already have done some development since very early).

Thanks for sharing

Carles


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Thanks for the explanation Matt.

Mahlon


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Hey Ash , VI , Carles thank you for sharing your thoughts and kind comments , very much appreciated .

VI - In reference to 4:35 , it was actually 2 x Claire Flutes + Claire Piccolo . Give the register used and dynamics , would it cut through as much as that ? , not really , but what can I say , I just liked the way it sounded 

Carles , given your meticulous attention to detail in your works , thank you .

Mahlon , your very welcome . The whole reason I began developing the extensions was so I could have the best quality playback with Finale when composing and if I need to do anything special or add synths and so on , I could also export to a sequencer and have everything sounding as good as possible quickly when imported


----------



## eric_w (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

This is an excellent tune. You have some great orchestration skills, brother!

Love the final breakdown starting at 4 minutes. Can we consider this magical sci-fi adventure?


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Amazing writing Matt! Very inspiring


----------



## vicontrolu (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*



SymphonicSamples @ Wed Oct 22 said:


> VI - In reference to 4:35 , it was actually 2 x Claire Flutes + Claire Piccolo . Give the register used and dynamics , would it cut through as much as that ? , not really , but what can I say , I just liked the way it sounded



Soudns terrific. Congrats again!


----------



## fustrun (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Amazing . . Speechless . . . oh . . my . . god . .
I really find it hard to belive that's samples and i consider my self a good mock-up composer . . 

How did you achieve this flawless mix and Virtual Soundstage? 
Do you do any tutorials or do you maybe have any resources i could read about the subject . . that would be amazing!
Thanks!


----------



## michaelv (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

A very coherent and euphonic train of musical thought, Sir. Good luck with that!


----------



## AlexanderKostov (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*

Great! I`m a huge fan of sci-fi and this one sounds awesome. It really has also some fantasy vibe and it is a beautiful composition!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*



eric_w @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> This is an excellent tune. You have some great orchestration skills, brother!
> 
> Love the final breakdown starting at 4 minutes. Can we consider this magical sci-fi adventure?



Eric - Your very kind indeed with your orchestration skills comment . It's something I'm constantly trying to get better with over time , that's the theory anyway  A magical sci-fi adventure , I'll take it !!




Andrew Goodwin @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Amazing writing Matt! Very inspiring





vicontrolu @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Sounds terrific. Congrats again!



Andrew / Vicontrolu - Sincerely thank you , Very much appreciated !!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*



fustrun @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> Amazing . . Speechless . . . oh . . my . . god . .
> I really find it hard to belive that's samples and i consider my self a good mock-up composer . .
> 
> How did you achieve this flawless mix and Virtual Soundstage?
> ...



Fustrun - Thank you for your kind words . Music is my passion , I'm an amateur/hobbyist as my wife puts it  I'd gladly try and share what I've learned along the way with the mix and virtual stage , I'll add another reply soon with some details that were specific to this piece and hopefully that will be helpful .


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*



michaelv @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> A very coherent and euphonic train of musical thought, Sir. Good luck with that!



Michaelv - Thank you , indeed luck is what I need 



AlexanderKostov @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> Great! I`m a huge fan of sci-fi and this one sounds awesome. It really has also some fantasy vibe and it is a beautiful composition!



Alexander - Thank you kindly . Yes , fantasy , I completely understand what you mean , which is crazy , given it's so different from my internal head point of view . It started as Scifi exploration and moved into the adventure and journey of a new discovery . That's the beauty of music really , we all internalize in our own way .

Again thanks everyone for taking the time to listen and share your thoughts , it's very encouraging and feel like I was on the right track . A couple of weeks back I thought the piece completely failed , given the vast and amazing pool of talent on VI , it can be tough


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 5, 2014)

It's such a shame this didn't make the finals or get a special mention in the contest! It was definitely worthy! Keep persevering Matt!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Zzz*

Thank you Zac  I'm glad I had the deadline to commit to doing a mockup of an old piece . Now that the competition is over I'm going to remove some things I added and take it back to the original score / ending and use some of the good advice given already to finish it off o-[][]-o


----------



## fustrun (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z - 8dio Entry*



SymphonicSamples @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> fustrun @ Sat Nov 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing . . Speechless . . . oh . . my . . god . .
> ...



That would be amazing and very much appreciated! you're awesome!


----------



## shadoe42 (Nov 8, 2014)

WoW..what a great piece to find just at bed time. This will color tonight's dreamtime I am sure. Good stuff. 

Would also love to hear more about the creation of the piece as others have asked


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Zzz*

Hey fustrun / shadoe42 , thanks for the kind comments and taking the time to listen and reply . Sorry for the late reply , a couple of weeks back I completely pulled my studio apart and made some changes and built a new workstation and finally got some new Monitors . Thank the heavens , best thing I have done in a long time . I loaded up the Cubase file and took a look . Each main section Strings (8dio) , Brass(Hollywood Brass) , Winds (8dio) , Perc (mix of QLSO and Spitfire Redux) and Choir/Solo Voice (8dio) all have their own reverb bus using different instances of QL Spaces . For all sections I used the So.Cal.Orchestral Hall presets and dialed back the dry signal in QL Spaces accordingly depending on section . Given all the sections are from various libraries and recorded in completely different environments QL Spaces does a truly wonderful job at gluing them all together . Naturally I picked the best mic positions for the libraries to try and best blend them . The only other thing I added was a wav from a library called Virtuasonic - Noise at the Concert to try and add a little depth for the exposed passages at the start . All the midi data was exported from Finale 2012 and imported into Cubase . The brass midi data was untouched given it was the same sample library for the Finale and Cubase version . All sections used the Finale score markings for dynamics and articulations . The strings and winds data was altered a little to accommodate using different libraries to the original (Finale) version in which I used Hollywood Strings/Winds . Percussion mostly untouched again adding a different library for the Cubase version - Spitfire Redux . That's mostly it really . I'm going to do a revised version of this and change a couple of libraries and try for a better mix , having new monitors showed a few things up I didn't really hear so clearly when I did the Cubase version which at the time was done on headphones due to my monitors being out of action  Hopefully that gives a little info and helps in some way . If there's anything else more specific you want to know , just ask and I'll do my best to answer .

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/171785098=false[/flash]

or

https://soundcloud.com/symphonicsamples/alpha-planet-z


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z*

This piece is really nicely done! Beautiful composition and masterfully executed. 8)


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z*

Hey Mike , thanks for the kind comments , much appreciated o-[][]-o


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: Alpha Planet Z*

Hey , I decided to go back finally today and fix some things in the piece that bugged me . I changed a few libraries around , cut a few things and tried to improve the virtual sound stage . O so much easier said than done and something I find very difficult at times , it's the black god dame magic of the virtual orchestral world . What do you guys think ? Any thoughts , suggestions / feedback would be much appreciated . 


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/171785098=false[/flash]

or

https://soundcloud.com/symphonicsamples/alpha-planet-z


----------



## Carles (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Matt,
I'd not say that I like more the old or the new one, just slightly different, but I can be biased as I much like the piece itself.

I find orchestration and themes really good.
You should enter the piece to Frederick list, I'd vote for it as it's my favourite of yours.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Mar 1, 2015)

Great orchestration Matt! Always a pleasure listening to the fantasy genre :D Great building blocks of sounds :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey Carles , thanks for sharing your thoughts and indeed your vote of confidence , very much appreciated . 

Allen , thank you for taking the time to listen and comment !! It was a piece I enjoy writing and trying some changes in orchestration from the original Finale score . Glad you liked it o-[][]-o


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 6, 2015)

I ended up nominating this for Frederick's `Fantastic Midi Mockups' group, if anybody else loves it as much as I do make sure you post something on that mockups thread!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey Zac , thank you for your kind words and nomination , very much appreciated . Would be nice to be included amongst so much talent o-[][]-o


----------



## dannymc (Mar 11, 2015)

you are super talented Matt, how long have you been composing using vi's? i'm kinda new here but are you doing this full time? if not you should be. didn't notice the 5mins pass me by. really enjoyable


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 11, 2015)

EDIT


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 13, 2015)

Great job Matt,

and it's nothing to do with my input 

Love it.

Ray


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 15, 2015)

dannymc @ Thu Mar 12 said:


> you are super talented Matt, how long have you been composing using vi's? i'm kinda new here but are you doing this full time? if not you should be. didn't notice the 5mins pass me by. really enjoyable



Hey Danny , thanks man much appreciated . As for how long with VI's , I started using VI's a bit over 3 years ago , man time get's away . I got an Eastwest bundle at the time which I still use . And no , not a full time job , just part time passion here and now . I've been told to start writing library music , so just trying to find a path now . I'm glad you made it to the end of the piece , knowing 5 minutes can be a long time to ask of someone o-[][]-o 


Hey Ray , indeed , thank you for mastering the revised version and offering advice on the process , which was greatly appreciated . It's certainly an an art form


----------



## Alatar (Mar 21, 2015)

Just listened to the version in the head of this thread.
Sounds really good! Especially part 2 and part 3. The first part of the cue was nice too, but not as impressive as the later parts.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Matt,

Thanks for sharing this magical piece of music. 

Ive heard some wonderful tracks in my time, but this one gets in my top ten very easily. 

Loved how you brought out the best of the sampled instruments and made them sound so real.

Best,
Mark.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 19, 2015)

Great composition SS. What choir did you use?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 19, 2015)

Alatar @ Sun Mar 22 said:


> Just listened to the version in the head of this thread.
> Sounds really good! Especially part 2 and part 3. The first part of the cue was nice too, but not as impressive as the later parts.



Thanks Alatar for taking the time to listen through the piece , I'm glad you enjoyed the later sections given it's not the shortest piece . 




Mark Stothard @ Thu Mar 26 said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this magical piece of music.
> 
> ...



Thank you Mark for sharing your thoughts and kind words . Very much appreciated . I must apologize for not replying way back when you posted your reply , I missed the post . And the top ten , wow !! , again thank you for taking the time to listen and reply .




wcb123 @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> Great composition SS. What choir did you use?


Hey wcb , thanks man , the choir I used was 8dio's Requiem Pro . Wonderful library which just happened to be on sale the other week


----------



## Nuno (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Matt

Beautiful music, great orchestration, love everything! 

It's evident that you have the skills and the passion, so I'm sure you can work as a professional composer if you want to


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Nuno , thank you , your thoughts are much appreciated , that's the dream  My template and virtual stage have changed greatly since this piece was done . I hope to share some new works in the near future .

Cheers


----------



## JPQ (Jul 28, 2015)

I like but i dont yet have skills and setup do my this area ideas. Which reduces my comment point becouse i dont have much experience making orchestral music.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey IPQ , cheers . And thanks for the reply , I guess as with all music it boils down to the simplest of things , either liking a piece or not . So I'm glad you did


----------



## Dean (Jul 29, 2015)

Incredible track,well done! D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 30, 2015)

Cheers Dean , much appreciated . I took a listen though some of your SC , there's some great tracks in there .


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 1, 2015)

So expressive composition, wonderful!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dean (Aug 1, 2015)

SymphonicSamples said:


> Cheers Dean , much appreciated . I took a listen though some of your SC , there's some great tracks in there .



Thank you sir! D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 3, 2015)

Dean , your very welcome . 



OleJoergensen said:


> So expressive composition, wonderful!
> Thank you for sharing.


Hey Ole , thank you for sharing your thoughts , much appreciated  (Glad to see the dancing elephants are back and working again !)


----------

